# Blue Grizzle African Owl



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice photo I took of the winning African Owl at our recent club show.....


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

wow very nice


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking bird!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Great looking bird


----------

